
A Garage Sale Find of Rare Beatles Photos Took Collector on Magical Mystery Tour - prismatic
https://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/garage-sale-find-of-rare-beatles-photos/
======
scelerat
Dave Seabury is a friend of mine and he indeed did an incredible job both in
the care and presentation of the photos and of sleuthing out the original
photographer. And as this story illustrates, the journey is the reward. Dave's
adventure had him crossing paths with so many people in SF's music, art, and
journalism world.

Our band (Dave and mine) performed the Beatles' Candlestick set on the opening
night of the photo show in SF. Lots of fun and good vibes.

Thanks for posting this.

~~~
movedx
Good on him. When I first saw the title I was hoping they were found in
Scotland when they were The Silver Beatles. I thought I might have finally got
to see my grandfather (Tommy Moore) in action on the drums.

Doubt I'll ever see that.

------
olivermarks
Great story telling by Ben Marks - a great read...thanks for posting!

------
guiambros
From the comments:

" _I can’t believe that was the same guy from the 1965 Dylan press conference!
I remember watching that guy ask that question, and how intently he stared at
Bob, and thinking about the demands and burdens some of his fans put on him….
Amazing story behind it all!_ "

Small, small world.

